# EvenTT08 (AGM) accommodation



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*EvenTT08 AGM hotel - Please post your preference.*​
< Â£25 / night per person12.44%< Â£37.5 / night per person512.20%< Â£50 / night / person819.51%< Â£75 / night / person921.95%< Â£100 / night / person24.88%< Â£150 / night / person37.32%Any good quality secure hotel - price is NOT an issue1331.71%


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Although we don't normally start booking a venue for the AGM just yet, there seems to be a rush for people to book a hotel for some reason :roll: :roll: Normally it's fine to do it in early June :wink:

The one thing to bear in mind is that we will not be able to ensure EVERYONE is happy with the accommodation, so we'll use this poll as a guide.

And yes, we will be looking to book somewhere outside of Corby


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Now that its early June any ideas?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Now that its early June any ideas?


Just don't choose Corby or your car will be gone in the morning or even on a pile of bricks or burnt out.  come to Kettering or even Market Harborough are your best bets. :wink:

Try here. http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelInfo ... KNC-Google :wink:

Nice big carpark to start a cruise from as well.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm happy with what appeals to most. I'm easy 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: can we please decide fairly soon'ish? I'm away 3rd tilll 14th July and may be pushed to reserve aroom in the chosen hotel at that time?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

pps: how about this one :roll: :wink:

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/925 ... -982080501


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> pps: how about this one :roll: :wink:
> 
> http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/925 ... -982080501


Its a good hotel close to rockingham but its in corby if you want to risk it do so but beware with your car dani i don't fancy it still being there in the morning,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

barton TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > pps: how about this one :roll: :wink:
> ...


Thankfully, so far I never had a problem leaving my car in even the darkest/dodgiest places of big cities.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You have not heard about Corby then  most people would say keep well away from the place just drive 6 miles down the road to Kettering and you will be ok. :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Apart from being in Corby the Holiday Inn is also fully booked according to their website.

The next nearest hotel (with the same group) is the Express by Holiday Inn in Peterborough (21.5 miles/30 minutes from the track).
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex.../ptruk?ias=y&rpb=rate&ias=y&_requestid=466109
They have rooms available starting at Â£44 with a free breakfast included. The hotel has a Harvester Pub/Restaurant bolted onto the side.

Or you could go up market to the Holiday Inn, Peterborough, rooms from Â£50 breakfast extra but has its own bar, restaurant, indoor heated swimming pool, steam room, sauna, jacuzzi, dance studio, fully equipped gymnasium and beauty salon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

barton TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


Soory, no. What's going on in Corby to make it so bad? :roll: 
Surely it can't be worth than the darkest Manchester or Liverpool?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Never heard? Corby twinned with Beirut :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


Its worse than Beirut and full of theiving Jocks. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

barton TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Hm, I should be carefull to leave my car there then


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

barton TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 well their's going to be more jocks down their that weekend when we arrive :-*


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

:evil: OW you, BARTON TT we Jocks have feelings you know. Were not all theives.... You dont know who your messing wi mate................................... [smiley=whip.gif]. If you apologise [smiley=oops.gif], ill let you buy the first round..................ha ha [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] jj....


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

I consider that a racist slur.

Not all Jocks are thieves you know!

Jock

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> I consider that a racist slur.
> 
> Not all Jocks are thieves you know!
> 
> ...


I heard that you work with some really dodgy people :wink: Then again our midfield doesn't behave too well :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Blackers, VicTT and I have booked the Express by Holiday Inn in Peterborough (21.5 miles/30 minutes from the track)
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex.../ptruk?ias=y&rpb=rate&ias=y&_requestid=466109 Rooms from Â£44.00.

Any other takers?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

:roll:[/quote]
I heard that you work with some really dodgy people :wink: Then again our midfield doesn't behave too well :roll:[/quote]

Yes, I was at St James's a few years ago when two of your players were sent off for knocking lumps out of each other!

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Quite a few of us are booked for 
http://www.marriott.co.uk/hotels/travel ... ott-hotel/

There are still rooms available at
Â£69 room only
Â£79 for room and B&B

This is the room our chairman Mark has suggested and I assume that it is where the AGM will take place.

Please mention the TTOC when you book

Hope this helps.

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> :roll:
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> ...


Look what happened to their replacement


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Exactly!

Jock

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At least we have a manager 8)


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Ha! We have had dozens - probably another one next week!!

Jock

8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hev said:


> This is the room our chairman Mark has suggested and I assume that it is where the AGM will take place.


When and WHERE did chairman Mark post about the suggested hotel???

Despite several 'hints' in this thread I've not seen a result of the poll nor any info on the selected hotel.

There's certainly nothing in either of the two sticky threads about EvenTT08.

Secret squirrel?????


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hev said:


> Quite a few of us are booked for
> http://www.marriott.co.uk/hotels/travel ... ott-hotel/
> 
> There are still rooms available at
> ...


The Express by Holiday Inn is directly across the road from the Marriott. This is where Blackers, VicTT and I have booked in. Rooms from Â£44.00 including breakfast.

Anyone fancy a cruise to Rockingham on the Sunday morning????


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VicTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > This is the room our chairman Mark has suggested and I assume that it is where the AGM will take place.
> ...


Vic, it was posted on the TTOC Reps forum. I guess you can't see this :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


...and there appears to be a bit of a confusion with costings but Mark was sorting it out. I've bitten the bullet and just booked it anyway......if the hotel changes, then I'll be staying put. Anyone who wants to join me at the bar is more than welcome 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > VicTT said:
> ...


Hev, loads of us are staying there so I'll join you in the bar 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev, loads of us are staying there so I'll join you in the bar 8)


Yaaaaaay! <hic!>  

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:



> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev, loads of us are staying there so I'll join you in the bar 8)
> ...


A pint of dodo juice for me :wink: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think that the Hotel has conned us but i have a cunning plan to get my own back


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Not being a Rep of course I can't see it.

Why publish the poll on the 'public' forum and them put the result and the suggested hotel on the Reps forum??

Secret squirrel.

Mr Chairman, an explanation is in order I think.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

VicTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > VicTT said:
> ...


I really don't think there is anything sinister going on.....Mark went to the hotel to arrange a deal but soon we discovered that the hotel had changed the goalposts (Â£Â£Â£) and Mark has been sorting it out since - unfortunately Mark has not been around much recently due to work commitments and has not been able to update us. We have kinda tentatively let it slip since we are accutely aware that people need/want to get things booked. As far as I know, talks with the hotel are still going on :?

The reps are privy to information regarding the organisation of the event and the AGM is part of that - hence we had a little of a heads-up (although I stress that it is not confirmed). I've just gone ahead and booked............just 'cause I'll forget later  :roll:

I hope this sheds a little light on things for you - but I do admit, the bulb is a little dull 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

It has been confirmed that the AGM will be held at http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk

The room rates are:
Â£69 is room only
Â£79 is B&B single occupancy
Â£89 is B&B double occupancy 
and please mention the TTOC when booking.

Mark has been immensely busy of late but lets get going ...............

See ya there 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I booked throught Cashbackkings and Hotels.com Â£10 cashback for a booking so a double room with breakfast came to Â£79 after cashback


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hev said:


> It has been confirmed that the AGM will be held at http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk
> 
> The room rates are:
> Â£69 is room only
> ...


Is the AGM open to ordinary members?
If so what time does it start and is there an agenda?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

blackers said:


> Is the AGM open to ordinary members?
> If so what time does it start and is there an agenda?


Yup, the AGM is open to everybody. Usually there is also a charity auction of various stuff (so make sure your wallet is fully loaded). I have not heard what the time of the AGM will be at but if you made it to the hotel for around 7.30/8pm then I'm sure you will be fine - it is kinda relaxed and friendly. 

Hev x


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Going to try and get over Saturday night as well to meet everyone, might be in my Jag as i want to keep the TT clean for Sunday.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

barton TT said:


> Going to try and get over Saturday night as well to meet everyone, might be in my Jag as i want to keep the TT clean for Sunday.


Hmph! Well some of us will have done 483 miles just to get to the AGM!!!   :? (don't think my TT will be entering the concourse!)

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Going to try and get over Saturday night as well to meet everyone, might be in my Jag as i want to keep the TT clean for Sunday.
> ...


Oh, go on Hev! You can clean your car all night long. You know you want to :wink: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hev said:


> Yup, the AGM is open to everybody. Usually there is also a charity auction of various stuff (so make sure your wallet is fully loaded). I have not heard what the time of the AGM will be at but if you made it to the hotel for around 7.30/8pm then I'm sure you will be fine - it is kinda relaxed and friendly.


Appreciate the quick response Hev, thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We're staying just down the road and should be at our hotel from about 5ish so hopefully see you at the AGM


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

blackers said:


> We're staying just down the road and should be at our hotel from about 5ish so hopefully see you at the AGM


Yay! See you there.......ps, I'll be the shy one in the corner 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


Urmmmm, let me think about that for a moment..............................NOPE! :lol:

BTW Dani, you have mail 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > We're staying just down the road and should be at our hotel from about 5ish so hopefully see you at the AGM
> ...


is that where the bar is :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> is that where the bar is :roll:


You've been before I can see 

Hev x


----------

